# 64Bit -> 32Bit



## Nickie (7. Apr 2015)

Habe mit Hilfe von SWT in Eclipse eine kleine Java-Anwendung für eine Kollegen geschrieben..
und jetzt gibt es folgendes Problem
er bekommt folgenden Fehler:

ich habe es auf einem 64Bit Rechner geschrieben und er hat 32Bit System.
und jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Wie kann ich es bei ihm ausführbar machen? 
kann ich in Eclipse irgendwo einstellen dass es 32Bit Liberies verwenden soll oder ähnliches?
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Tobse (8. Apr 2015)

Richtig, du brauchst die 32-Bit Libraries. Vllt reicht es, das Projekt mit einem 32-Bit JDK zu kompilieren.


----------



## Ruzmanz (8. Apr 2015)

Er braucht die 32bit Libraries, da er eine 32bit JVM nutzt. Dass es ein 64bit Rechner / Betriebssystem ist, spielt keine Rolle.


----------

